# Have you seen some (famous) french movie ?



## Asia81 (Jul 11, 2019)

Like *La soupe aux choux*, *Mais ou est passé la 7ème compagnie*, *Les bronzés*, these kind of old but gold french movies.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 11, 2019)

I've seen a lot ... oh, wait. I'm french 
but still, there are a lot of classics I never watched too.

I suppose the french humor is not always funny when translated/localized. especially for USA, they even remake some movies (Les visiteurs) to their own tastes (not funny). or just because they can't stand original foreign movies (intouchable) and have to remake everything  their own way and ruin it (My sassy girl [KR])?
Hopefully, France doesn't remake Hollywood movies, we just enjoy art the way they are seen by their authors. Edit: oh, wait, no, you are right. I saw a French remake of "The fall" series, it was bad, or just not funny to see the exact same scenes again with different actors. I guess I just don't understand the reason behind exact-scenes remakes but with different actors.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2019)

Asia81 said:


> Like *La soupe aux choux*, *Mais ou est passé la 7ème compagnie*, *Les bronzés*, these kind of old but gold french movies.


 Yes,I know all 3,but certainly watched first in German and later in original.

Le petit baigneur
Le Grand Blond avec une chaussure noire
Le clan des Siciliens
On ne choisit pas sa famille
Les Rivières pourpres

First in german and then in francaise.


----------



## Asia81 (Jul 11, 2019)

Old but gold


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jul 11, 2019)

"Les Rivières pourpres" is a really nice movie (and books)!
I also liked the Taxxi movies and I'm quite sure I've seen other french movies (but with italian dub).


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2019)

Asia81 said:


> Old but gold



This Thread unfortunately wents down a bit in the busy GBAtemp business:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/louis-de-funes-unforgotten-his-best-scenes.533273/


----------



## Cyan (Jul 11, 2019)

I don't know that one. I didn't watch lot of de Funes movies.
it's funny to see people in other countries know about him.


----------



## Asia81 (Jul 11, 2019)

Cyan said:


> I don't know that one. I didn't watch lot of de Funes movies.
> it's funny to see people in other countries know about him.


Same, I'm very surprised.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


> This Thread unfortunately wents down a bit in the busy GBAtemp business:
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/louis-de-funes-unforgotten-his-best-scenes.533273/


From *L'aile ou la cuisse* I think


----------



## Cubuss (Jul 11, 2019)

Ive seen: omelette du fromage


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2019)

Asia81 said:


> Same, I'm very surprised.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Le grand restaurant.  (Scharfe Kurven für Madame - what a stupid Title....)


----------



## Asia81 (Jul 11, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Le grand restaurant.  (Scharfe Kurven für Madame - what a stupid Title....)


oops. Didn't see that one, that's why I don't remember this scene.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cubuss said:


> Ive seen: omelette du fromage


----------



## Cyan (Jul 11, 2019)

Cubuss said:


> Ive seen: omelette du fromage


you should watch Baguette de pain too !
(yeah, french are self-mockery friendly )


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2019)

Cubuss said:


> Ive seen: omelette du fromage


Makes his Title all honor.


Cyan said:


> you should watch Baguette de pain too !
> (yeah, french are self-mockery friendly )



La grande bouffe - what a great movie with fantastic actors.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 11, 2019)

Seen loads of French movies and I would say my fav is La Cage aux Folles it's so much better than the American remake.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 11, 2019)

some classics too, less funny, from Marcel Pagnol books : 
Jean de florette > Manon des sources (from Claude Berri, I never seen the original from Pagnol himself). oh, I didn't know it was a French-Austria movie.
La gloire de mon père > Le chateau de ma mère.


I don't remember watching the remake of La cage aux folles.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2019)

Cyan said:


> some classics too, less funny, from Marcel Pagnol :
> Jean de florette > Manon des sources
> La gloire de mon père > Le chateau de ma mère



I love the thrillers from the 60/70er with Michel Piccoli,Alain Delon,Jean Gabin,Lino Ventura.....


----------



## jeannotte (Jul 13, 2019)

Hello,

The films with the following actors: Louis de Funès  (LA GRANDE VADROUILLE)  makes me laugh with joy, every time I look at him I can not help but laugh, I saw him, I do not know how many time
Other actors like: Bourvil, Gabin Jeans, Lino Ventura etc ..., are very pleasant and timeless


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 6, 2019)

Hello. 

This morning/forenoon I came "somehow" to the youth film *"La Boum" * 
Great Sophie Marceau (later she made quite "other" films .... ).


..... that's terrible ....


----------



## Youkai (Aug 6, 2019)

I only know _Les Choristes _which was very nice actually ... and even though I can't stand the language, the music in this one isn't bad at all.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 26, 2019)

I love classic "french" actors:



Spoiler: For that "ignorants" who do NOT know from what Movie this is:



Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## matthi321 (Aug 26, 2019)

yes the asterix and obelix movies


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 26, 2019)

Not sure how famous that one is, but I watched La guerre des boutons with my father recently, haha.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 14, 2019)

From *Oscar* (1967) one of his BEST Performances:


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 18, 2019)

Louis de Funes, Asterix and Obelix, Tomboy.
I seen quite a few French films.

Mostly old ones from the 60's/70's.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 18, 2019)

From "Le grand restaurant" a legendary Scene:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 28, 2019)

A little "newer" from 1977 and 1980:

Annie Girardot + Philippe Noiret,two excellent Actors and 
an absolut brilliant movie duo in

*Tendre Poulet*
and
*On a volé la cuisse de Jupiter

*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 3, 2019)

It is an Italian/French Movie from 1978 - La cage aux folles


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 3, 2019)

Does Les Triplettes de Belleville count?




Not old, short, animated, not sure how famous...
Perhaps it does not count.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 3, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> Does Les Triplettes de Belleville count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The film received many awards (unfortunately no Oscar) so - Yes,Famous.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 5, 2019)

I LOVE Louis de Funes.

This is my absolut Favourite Movie from him:

Le petit baigneur (1968)



 

and my favourite Scene:


----------



## jeannotte (Oct 6, 2019)

Hello,

Too funny this scene of Louis De Funès at the church.

And this mythic scene in the shower ==>


me ==> I am as muscular as Louis De Funès


----------



## MO35AB (Oct 6, 2019)

recently i saw Amélie (2001), it was a really nice movie !


----------



## Jayro (Oct 6, 2019)

*Blue is the warmest color *is the only french film I've seen.


----------



## _DrBecks_ (Oct 6, 2019)

Intouchables With Omar Sy. Amazon (Originals) did a Remake, but the Original is way better, the Name is The Upside


----------



## Frankbel (Oct 6, 2019)

I like French movies very much. In particular, Fantozzi, Volver and Train de vie are some of them I like very much.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 6, 2019)

Frankbel said:


> I like _French _movies very much. In particular, _Fantozzi, Volver_...


Hmmm... Ok.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 6, 2019)

Hard to say how many... From what I remember :

Amélie poulain
Taxi and le grand bleu (Luc Besson flicks)
Some Louis de Funes movies (rabbi Jacob and one where he plays a restaurant critic)


----------



## Frankbel (Oct 6, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> Hmmm... Ok.


Btw train the vie is not even French. lol


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 6, 2019)

Frankbel said:


> Btw train the vie is not even French. lol


Yeah, well... that movie at least has some French participation, some French cast, a Romanian-French director, some spoken French.

But the other ones?
100% Italian... 100% Spanish... Hmm... well, I guess they might have been drinking French wine during production, yeah, that is the French connection, now I understand.


----------



## Ryccardo (Oct 6, 2019)

Enter the void (not suitable for the easily impressed nor, contrary to its premise, for those on drugs)

Was also going to say Hot Shots Golf 2 but apparently it's not French even though my copy is dual audio French/Italian


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 6, 2019)

Can we accept Interstella 5555 as very French and very much a movie please? Pretty please? 
Is Leiji Matsumoto French enough?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 12, 2019)

_Le Petit monde de Don Camillo (1952)
_
The great Fernandel as *Don Camillo*....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 15, 2019)

Pierre Richard in Le Distrait (1970)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 19, 2019)

Alexandre le bienheureux
From 1968 - with Philippe Noiret 
(and Pierre Richard in a small Part).


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 28, 2019)

Uniquely inimitable great.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2020)

I heard,our french (Global Mod) Friend is back.
Maybe he had time to watch some great French Movies.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2020)

Some of my fav. french movies are Delicatessen and La Cité des enfants perdus
by Jean-Pierre Jeunet.

Twenty years ago arte tv showed a coming-of-age movie La page blanche / L'eau froide.
(The soundtrack featured Leonard Cohen Avalanche, this movie and "Pump up the volume"
with Christian Slater made me a fan of Cohen.)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 4, 2020)

I should finally watching "Ascenseur pour l’échafaud"......

Warning - a very "slow" Movie.....for a Thriller.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Mar 4, 2020)

Les Anges Gardiens
Tais-Toi
Asterix Mission Cleopatre
La Cite de la Peur
Les Visiteurs
are probably my favorite french movies
Oh and if that counts... The Fifth Element


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2020)

How could I forget Le salaire de la peur / Wages of fear, a masterpiece in my opinion.
Ok its a french - italian co-production, a great movie.


----------



## MockyLock (Mar 4, 2020)

Luc Besson may be one of more internantional french movie maker.
The Big Blue and The Professionnal (Le Grand Bleu et Leon) are both masterpieces.
The Big Blue and its music influenced a whole generation. I was 9 when it came on screen...


EDIT : i could remember Chistophe Gans and his film Silent Hill too.
One of the best videogame movie imo.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 26, 2020)

Frühlingserzählung - Conte de printemps (1990)

 
"Comedy" Movie.
It describes the often difficult cooperation between People.

It is the First Part of a 4 Movie Cycle

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conte_de_printemps


----------



## Cyan (Mar 26, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I heard,our french (Global Mod) Friend is back.
> Maybe he had time to watch some great French Movies.


Sorry, I'm more into Hollywood super productions and TV series nowadays 
It doesn't mean I didn't see any french movies years ago, but I can't list them all. (yet? I try to make a list of movies I watched. so hard to remember)

Ah, yes, a random one I liked : 
Les émotifs anonymes. (2010)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1565958/
With Benoît Poelvoorde and Isabelle Carré who I like a lot. 
it's a drama/love story. it doesn't have good ranks, but it speaks to me as I'm also like them.

edit: seems the english title "Romantics Anonymous" has lost his original meaning.
the french "Emotif" word means "emotional", someone who don't know how to manage their sentiments and are overflowing with feelings to the point to not being able to take a decision, move, or act. the best is to flee.


----------



## MockyLock (Mar 26, 2020)

You made me think about this film




Very dark humor, the tri-force violence+sex+children
Not for all audience.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 26, 2020)

I heard good things about that one, and it was suggested to me, but didn't watch it yet. 
I think I have it somewhere on my drives...

it was the first movie of Benoît Poelvoorde


----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 31, 2020)

Back in film school, I had a professor who was absolutely obsessed with French new wave. Sad to say I didn't get to experience a full class with him about the countries films, and only got to see a small selection. That said I'll never forget the first time he screened "_À bout de souffle" _for the class


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 14, 2020)

Today (and the last Days) I watched Winnetou Part 1 (and the other Movies from that Cycle)

 

Great Childhood Memories....

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winnetou_1._Teil


----------



## tink (Apr 21, 2020)

all films of de Funes


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2020)

tink said:


> all films of de Funes



No.............
YES.........
Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------

